# Extended Archery Certificate Message



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

Just completed my extended archery ethics course and I noticed on the certificate it has a message that states "Important: The wasatch front extended archery area deer and elk hunts may be discontinued if unethical, irresponsible, and illegal hunting activities continue"

Just curious if it always says this or has something transpired to make them put this messsage on the certificate?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I believe the biggest issue is people trespassing. I know there is always some genius that thinks it's ok to hunt Red Butte Garden. Hunters just need to be positive they are outside city limits and not on private property even if you are trying to get access to public ground.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

It always says that.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

It has said it for at least the last couple years if not more.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

and it is true


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I know they have had multiple problems with archery hunters up in Corner Canyon in the last few years hunting out of boundaries and also in the annexed city limits. Before you hunt on the extended make sure you know the boundaries, it won't take much before they decide to pull a significant amount if not all of the extended hunt if people keep making dumb moves.


----------

